# Squirrel for dinner



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

We see this hawk quite often around the yard. A couple days ago I see him sitting on the ground between us and the neighbor. Got a squirrel this time. Last week saw him take a dove out of our back yard but couldn't get to a camera fast enough .

I think this is a Red shouldered hawk. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*Awesome pic.*


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool pict!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

cool pic, thanks


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice one MW. Yep, Red-shouldered Hawk for sure.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. We live in an area that is covered with Oaks. About once a week I see this guy chasing a bird through the trees , usually at top speed. But seldom get a chance to get a photo of him/her? Its amazing that they can miss all the trees at the speed they fly when chasing a bird.


----------

